# التنفس الصناعى mechanical ventilation



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

التنفس الصناعى mechanical ventilation



هو طريق للتنفس او المساعدة في التنفس باستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى عندما يكون المريض غير قادر على التنفس بالقدر الكافي لعملية تبادل الغازات الكافية لاحتياج الجسم والانسجة او عندما يكون المريض غير قادر تماما على اخذ النفس وهذا يرجع الى عدة اسباب.


الحالات التى تحتاج الى التنفس الصناعى:

أ- التنفس الصناعى العلاجى therapeutic ventilation:

1. في حالات فقد الوعى وانعاش القلب والصدر.
2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب.
3. في حالات امراض الجهاز العضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلى.
4. فى حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل اصابة المخ والحبل الشوكى وذلك تاثير مركز التنفس بالمخ.
5. في حالات اصابة العمود الفقري.
6. في حالات امراض الجهاز التنفسي التى تؤدى الى نقص الاكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS .
7. فى حالات امراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية.

ب- تنفس صناعى اجباري:

1. بعد العمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التى تحتاج الى تخدير طويل
2. في حالات اصبات الراس وذلك لتاثر مركز التنفس بالمخ.


مؤشرات وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعى:

1. عدد مرات التنفس اكبر من 35 نفس/دقيقة ( المعدل الطبيعي 16-24نفس / دقيقة).
2. حجم الهواء في التنفس الواحد اقل من 5مم/كجم من وزن الجسم (المعدل الطبيعى 5- 7 مل/كجم من وزن الجسم).
3. نسبة الاكسجن في تحليل الغازات بالدم اقل من 60 مم زئبق (المعدل الطبيعى من 75- 100مم زئبق على الهواء).
4. نسبة ثانى اكسيد الكربون اكبر 60مم زئبق (المعدل الطبيعى من 35- 40مم زئبق).
وجود بعض المشرات الاخري مثل الازرقاق – عرق غريز – اضطراب في الوعى – تنفس سطحى وسريع.


الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى modes of ventilation
توجد عدة طرق لاسخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى ولكن يوجد ثلاث انواع هم الاكثر استخدام هما:

التنفس الصناعى الاجبارى المستمر CMV
وهو يكون اختصارلى Controlled Mechanical Ventilation وعن طريقة يعطى الجهاز المريض عدد 
مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذة الحالة لا ياخذ المريض اى
بنفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط. 

استخدام هذه الطريقة:
- تستخدم للمرضي المصابين باصابات الراس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ.
- اثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لاعطاء المريض لدوية مخدرة وادوية ترجى العضلات.


التنفس المتوافق بين الجهاز والمريضSIMV :

وهو يكون اختصار لي Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation وهى طريقة لامداد 
المريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء علي الجهاز ولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لاخذ نفس بنفسة 
وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعى حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقي 
النفس.


التنفس عن طريق اعطاء هواء بضغط CPAP:

وهى طريقة لامداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغط معين اثنا عملية التنفس – مع السماح ببعض الهواء داخل الحويصلات
الهوائية بالرئة مما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة كفاءة الرئيتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريض من جهاز 
التنفس الصناعى.


دور التمريض قبل وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعى:

1. تحضير الجهاز والتاكد من كل الوصلات وكفاءتها واختبار الجهاز والتاكد من كفاءتة.
2. توصيل الجهاز بالكهرباء ومصدر الاكسجن والكهرباء.
3. تحضير انبوبة قصبة هوائية+منظار حنجرى.
4. انبوباج + ماسك
5. جهاز تشقيط + 2 جهاز قسطرة تشفيط (للفم والانبوبة الحنجرية)
6. ماء معقم
7. رباط شاش + بلاستير
8. انبوبة معدية + جوانتى معقم + جوانتى نظيف


دور التمريض اثناء وبعد وضع المريض علي جهاز التنفس الصناعى:

1. ملاحظة العلامات الحيوية للمريض وملاحظة المونيتور لاى تغير في ضربات القلب (عددها او شكلها).
2. ملاحظة لون المريض (ملاحظة اى زرقة او تغير لون المريض).
3. كمية الهواء الداخل لصدر المريض وذلك باستخدام سماعة الطبيب.
4. ملاحظة جهاز التنفس الصناعي للاتى:
· كمية الهواء الداخل للمريض في كل نفس tidal volum وهى من 5 الى 7 مل/كجم من وزن الجسم
· معدل التنفس = 16 الى 24 مرة/دقيقة
· ضغط الهواء الداخل والخارج لانة مؤشر لكفاءة الرئة ومرونتها وهو من 10 الى 20 سم/ماء
· حدوث اى ارتفاع في ضغط الهواء فهو مؤشر لحدوث مشكلة مثل تجمع الافرازات داخل صدر المريض او بداية يقظة المريض على الجهاز من تاثير المخدر او وجود ضغط على انا بيب جهاز التنفس الصناعى.

5. ملاحظة حركة صدر المريض:
لابد ان تكون متساوية في كل الرئتيين لضمان تساوى توزيع الهواء على الرئتيين وذلك لاحتمال دخول انبوبة القصبة الهوائية ETT في احدى الرئتين دون الاخرى خصوصا الرئة اليمنة لان الشعب الهوائية اليمنى اقصر واعرض وعمودية عن الشعب اليسري مما يسهل دخول اى جسم غريب يها او دخول الانبوبة الحنجرية بها في البداية.

6. ملاحظة المرطب:
ملاحظة مستوى الماء يجب ان يكون عند المستوى المحدد على المرطب وملاحظة درجة حرارة المرطب : يجب ان تكون عند المستوى بين 34 الى 36 درجة مئوية.

7. التشفيط من الانبوبة الحنجرية والفم والانف حسب احتياج المريض.
8. العناية بانبوبة القصبة الهوائية.
9. تقليب المريض وتغير وضعة بالفراش حسب حالتة الصحية لتحريك الافرازات داخل صدر المريض لتسهيل تشفيطها وتجنب قراح الفراش.
10. تمرينات للصدر والاطراف باستمرار.
11. العناية بنظافة المريض.
12. تغذية المريض من الانبوبة المعدية وبكميات التى يحددها الطبيب


المشاكل التى يمكن ان تحدث اثناء وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعىalarm:

1. كمية الهواء الداخل في النفس الواحد قليلة Low Tidal Volum:
وهذا يمكن ان يحدث نتيجة:
أ*. البالون الخاص بانبوبة القصبة الهوائية غير ممتلئة – او تسرب الهواء من البالون.
ب*. المريض يتنفس بنفسة.
ت*. عدم توصيل الانابيب مع بعضها في دائرة محكمة
ث*. وجود شرخ في اى وعاء خاص بالجهاز مثل المرطب فيجب التاكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات قبل واثناء الاستخدام

2. عدم دخول هواء للمريض Notidal Volum:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة :
أ*. فك احدى الانابيب من بعضها.
ب*. توقف في جهاز التنفس الصناعى نتيجة لعطل فنى.
ت*. انقطاع التيار الكهربي فلذلك يجب على الممرضة ملاحظة المريض باستمرار للتاكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات وعمل اللازم عند حدوث اى مشكلة.

3. ارتفاع في ضغط الهواءhigh Pressure:
ويحدث ذلك نتيجة:
أ*. ضغط المريض باسنانة على انبوبة القصبة الهوائية فيجب وضع ممر هوائى.
ب*. وجود ثنى في الانبوبة الحنجرية او الجهاز او يكون شي ضاغط على الانبوبة الخاصة بالجهاز.
ت*. وجود ماء فى الانابيب.
ث*. وجود افرزات بصدر المريض تحتاج الي تشفيط.
ج*. المريض يقاوم الجهاز.
ح*. تكون نهاية الانبوبة الحنجرية ملتصقة بجدار القصبة الهوائية او موجودة داخل احد الرئتين.

4.انخفاض ضغط الهواء Low Pressure:
ويحدث نتيجة:
أ*. فصل احد اجزاء انابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعى عن الاخرى.
ب*. وجود ثقب في المرطب او قطع بالانابيب يسمح بتسريب الهواء وتقليل الضغط.
ت*. البالون الخاص بالانبوبة الحنجرية تون غير ممتلئة بالهواء كمية كافية.

5. انخفاض الاكسجين Low Oxygen Inlet:
وتكون نتيجة مشكلة بمركز الاكسجين او خرطوم الاكسجين غير متصل بالجهاز جيدا او غير متصل بالشبكة جيدا.


تقييم المريض قبل فصلة من جهاز التنفس الصناعى:
- المريض واعى ويقظ وغير متهيج.
- عدم وجود نزيف – سخونة-الم شديد.
- خلل في انتظام ضربات القلب.
- خلل فى نتيجة تحليل الغازات بالدم.
- تغير في لون المريض.


دور التمريض عند فصل المريض من على جهاز التنفس الصناعى:

1. شرح خطوات العمل للمريض لتقليل خوف وقلق المريض .
2. وضع المريض في وضع الجلوس.
3. تشفيط من انبوبة القصبة الهوائية والفم والحلق لان اة تجمع للافرازات داخل الحلق يعمل على زيادة مخاطرة العدوى بعد نزع انبوبة القصبة الهوائية.
4. تفريغ بالون القصبة الهوائية من الهواء تماما.
5. يشجع المريض على اخ بعض اللنفاس.
6. ثم تنزع القصبة الهوائية.
7. يشجع المريض على الكحة وطرد البلغم والافرازات من الفم وعمل تمرينات تنفس
8. يوضع ماسك اكسجن رطب.
9. ملاحظة تغير فى نفس ولون المريض او في درجة واعية.
10. ملاحظة العلامات الحيوية باستمرار.
11. عمل غازات بالدم لمعرفة نسبة تشبع الدم بالاكسجين وثانى اكسيد الكربون.


ملحوظة هامة جدا

يجب على التمريض تحضير ادوات وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعى عند فصل المريض عن الجهاز وذلك لاحتمال عدم قدرة المريض على التنفس واحتياجة لجهاز التنفس مرة اخرى
منقول صاحب العمل اسمهAlai


----------



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى لكم الفائده ياحبايبي


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسه طبيه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 شكرآ على المروووووووور واتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا المجهود الذي تبذله وجزاك الله الف خير .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا المجهود الذي تبذله وجزاك الله الف خير .
> 
> تقبل اجمل المنى .
> 
> البغدادي


  يشرفني مرورك يامشرف شكري وهذا من تميز الملتقى الطبي متابعتكم ياباش مهندس


----------



## ahmed ezzat (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع قوي والشرح مبسط ورائع جدا الف شكر


----------



## علىزكى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## عمار المتوكل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات


----------



## iloveEgypt (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع حلو اوي 
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## وليد طاهر غافل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع
انا استخدم جهاز Cpap وهو مفيد في حالة انقطاع التنفس اثناء النوم


----------



## المميز07 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

"" من لا يشكر الناس ، لايشكر الله ""

جزاك الله خير ...


----------

